# Wyoming Antelope



## borntohunt

My buddy and I have boys that recently took their hunters safety and we want to get them a tag for antelope in wyoming. My boy has a bonus point but my buddies boy does not. Does anyone want to share some info on a unit we could draw with 0 or 1 point. I've been searching the info on the website but it is hard to tell how much public access there really is. We don't need an area with huge bucks, just an area that the boys can get some shooting and have a good first experience at big game. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## torowy

apply for doe tags. most units have them left over. you can draw them every year on almost every unit. Just look on the regs for an area that has lots of tags.


----------



## oldreddawg

I have been to wyoiming several times and you should check out the access yes on the wyoming web page it is real easy to get permission slips on some of the ranches in the program any of the areas south of casper are great my grandson killed a 141/2 in 47 type 1
and we seen some fair ones in unit 42 also.The ranch is como bluffs with unlimited permission slips for both 47 and 42 athough these are not trophy areas there are alot of antelope and a fun hunt for the kids and easy to draw 100 % check out odds on wyoming web

keep the kids interested hope this helps Red


----------



## mack1950

unit 46 by medicane bow had undersubscribed buck tags last year, there is alot of private ground but you can find bucks in the public sections also expect bucks to be for the most
part in the 12 to 14 inch class nice mass and good prongs. we did see a couple of hogs but were not able to close the deal on them.


----------



## goofy elk

I study Wyoming as well,, This is all great info to get these boy's on there first hunt.
In year's past I've lope hunted in unit's 98. 92, and 60.
Now this year I have 3 point's and debating between unit's 112 and 57, has anyone 
on this forum been lucky enough to have one of these premium tag's?


----------



## tweedmadsen

For trophy size antelope consider area 60 or 61. You will have very tough odds unless you have max points.

If I was in your shoes, I would put your boy in for Area 95 (or something similar) for his first choice, and then put him in for a second choice area (which he will draw if there are leftover tags after everyone's first choice). South of Casper is a very good suggestion for second choice hunts--I've hunted 37 a couple of times and have had fun and good success. Look for units with lots of public land and/or WMA. The Muddy Mt. WMA has been good to us.


----------



## borntohunt

Thanks for all the help guys!! Maybe it's just the cabin fever, but I'm excited to get the boys out looking for some animals. It's been a loooong winter. Thanks again.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

borntohunt said:


> Thanks for all the help guys!! Maybe it's just the cabin fever, but I'm excited to get the boys out looking for some animals. It's been a loooong winter. Thanks again.


Hey man, You don't to have an excuse, we all understand, cabin fever or not. :wink:


----------



## littlebighorn

If you subscribe to Eastmans ( you have to subscribe to get the MRS-it's not in the over the counter issues) they have their recommendations of units to hunt in the latest MRS section. There are several units that are good possibilities. Also the previous draw odds are good. Just be careful of private land issues, especially in some of the eastern units. Good luck!  My boy's first hunt was an antelope hunt and it was a flat out blast!


----------



## goofy elk

My wyoming antelope app is in the mail today.


----------



## Gumbo

How much is a Wyoming antelope tag?


----------



## goofy elk

The regular antelope tag with the bonus point option is $316.


----------



## 4pointmuley

They are not worth $316 for a tag, pretty on the wall though. As for eating I wouldn't recommend it! They are really strong, serious after-taste like drinking a diet coke! :roll:


----------



## flint

All of the antelope I have eaten are excellent.


----------

